# Anyone done a tandem IVF cycle ???



## toptottyontour (Sep 19, 2014)

Hello i'm currently considering doing a Tandem IVF cycle for my next cycle. Just completed my first IVF cycle but unfortunately no eggs were transferred due to all having chromosome defect. (There is another thread re this.)
Has anyone done one of these and if so where did you have it done, would you recommend the clinic and what sort of costs am I looking at for this type of cycle  Your help and advice appreciated.


----------



## missowen (Feb 22, 2014)

No just wanted to say I like your name  no shame in calling yourself top totty if it's true. Wish id though of it for meself


----------



## toptottyontour (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks MissOwen. Picked that name 15yrs ago when I first started on internet. Not sure if its still apt now as im mid 40's but hey ho don't think i'm wearing badly. Most people think im late 20's early 30's and I certainly don't feel mid 40's although my eggs appear to be correct age :-( hence conception difficulties and IVF route.


----------



## missowen (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorry to read that toptotty. I wish you good luck


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

Dogus clinic in Cyprus do tandem.
Also PGD!
I went there and was successful 3rd time.
But others have had success first time.
There's a dogus thread under Cyprus/turkey.

Morganna xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I did a tandem cycle at dogus. I had 1 oe and 2 de embys transferred day 3 and have 4 year old twins as a result - from the two de embies I think.

I had a good experience with my fresh cycle however when I returned for my fet last year I had lots of issues with communication

if you want more info look at my diary under fet. At the start is a link to my previous diary for the tandem cycle.

The success rates for tandem cycles are a bit lower than de cycles , even when just de embies are transferred.

you need to consider also the implications and if you would go for a mixed transfer. If you do, and esp if you end up with twins , how will you deal with that? Will you test dna to confirm which egg? 

It is a way of giving your eggs a shot while ensuring you get to transfer. It is ileagal in uk, and councillors etc frown on it as they feel you should grieve your own biological child before moving to de. They also feel your child should know whose egg they come from. 

For me , it was the right decision at the time and I have no regrets.  I just wish I hadn't had such problems with my fet as ideally I would've done another fresh cycle there using the same donor but they made that impossible ( they stopped replying to emails and didn't answer any of the questions I had re how my embryos thawed etc )

Good luck whatever you decide


----------

